# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Potencial REDOX en ríos

## dmoran

Hola a todos. 

 ¿alguien sabría decirme si resulta de algún interés medir el potencial redox en ríos? He visto que algunos sistemas SAICA lo incorporan (además del oxígeno disuelto), pero por lo que sé sólo tiene interés en embalses.

Gracias y saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

dmoran yo no te puedo ayudar pero si encuentras algo de info no dudes en ponerla.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

